# Wicked Warnings!!!



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to send a big shout out to George at Wicked Warnings!!!! I drove 4 hours to have him do a strobe install on my 2011 Silverado. He did a top notch job. They did an extremely good job at making everything perfect. The way they make everything look so nice and neat is just amazing. They went as far as wiping the finger prints off the bumpers after they were finished. I would highly recommend him for all your lighting needs. Thanks again George, I will definitely do business with you again!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

VIDEO of the setup


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

He's the best.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ x2.........


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

He's a great guy. Helped me out with my strobe set up.


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

Here ya go. I need to take another video before dark.


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's one more.


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

Yet another video. Special thanks to Wicked Warnings.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to wicked I have a whelen century and a air system and train horn custom installed by me. Great customer service, helped me pick the best of the best products! Will buy stuff from wicked warnings for my next truck!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nobody better in my opine!
Service and install both better then any job done I have seen. 3+ years after install and still zero problems with anything. Thumbs Up

I also will add he wired up my plow harness , alternator upgrade, rear facing flood lights w/3 way switch and v-box salter including lights on the v-box! Installed an onboard air compressor and ran lines to a dual control switch for my air shocks. Everything looks better than factory. All switchs in dash and colored. Top notch work.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Made my appointment for this Saturday


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

You won't be disappointed!!! They do a stand up job!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll inspect next week.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can inspect the great job he does hahahah.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Pat, George gave me a message to give to ya. Lol. It's about you inspecting his work, and something about you and scotch locks. The rest is not safe for the website. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I use the best Chinese ones the yen will buy....LOL


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

George is awesome! I live in nj and have bought several packages off him & he always answered his phone with any questions i had!!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok. Here's the deal folks. A year and a half ago some mice made a nest in the engine bay and chewed a few wires of unknown function. I took it in to have it fixed. Well the fogs never worked after that but I wasn't worried because I didn't really use em.

Long story short.....they didn't work because the place I trusted to fix the problem didn't. George spent TWO days rewiring, repairing, and basically unf#*%*^ing up their work. Exposed wires, loose grounds, frayed ends.....just absolute bull$h!t work. Not to mention, the other shop left two other nests that were still wrapped around wires, destroying them as well, which George fixed too. 

In the end, I spent more than I anticipated, but my truck is now done RIGHT, and I am very happy with the price paid. 

George and Wicked Warnings, my hats off to ya.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sawboy;1659840 said:


> Ok. Here's the deal folks. A year and a half ago some mice made a nest in the engine bay and chewed a few wires of unknown function. I took it in to have it fixed. Well the fogs never worked after that but I wasn't worried because I didn't really use em.
> 
> Long story short.....they didn't work because the place I trusted to fix the problem didn't. George spent TWO days rewiring, repairing, and basically unf#*%*^ing up their work. Exposed wires, loose grounds, frayed ends.....just absolute bull$h!t work. Not to mention, the other shop left two other nests that were still wrapped around wires, destroying them as well, which George fixed too.
> 
> ...












:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

xgiovannix12;1659851 said:


> :laughing:


Aw HEYELLL no. :laughing:


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

A few days ago, I watched and learned a lot about how George installs products and takes care of his customers. He will get whatever you want for your truck, car, suv, etc.! He also takes the time to make sure everything looks good and professional. Well worth every penny. 

Thanks for letting me visit and watch you work Wicked Warnings!!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Was he doing my truck? You'd know right away. It had about 20 pounds of mouse nest and 30 feet of eaten and exposed wires!


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes sir he was! That nest was crazy! Hope thats it for the nests so you dont have any trouble during winter.


----------

